# A tale of two Slingshot frames...Simpleshot vs Pride...



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought these two aluminum frames and tried both, and before I go on must say Luck over Skill went way out of his way to get me this,...

Anyway, it's of the Simpleshot Aluminum...









and the Pride Products..

Immediately I noticed the fit on the Pride was much better, tighter and more hand filling. As you can see, it's dimensional, not flat and fills the web of the hand making more stable and consistent. I did make one mod, which was to drill out and expand the hole to fit the pinky.

First 20 min of shooting showed more consistency that the simpleshot. If anyone wants to sell me their Pride Products frame, lemme know, ...


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Always nice to have a pride, nice to see those pics side by side, happy shooting


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Targa looks stunning.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If something feels more comfortably in the hand sure it will help you be more consistent.
But every hand is different you will not know until you try would works best for a individual shooter everybody's a little different


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for the review and comparison

Cool little mod on the pinky hole too ☺

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------

